# San Francisco / Bay Area



## 17121

Hi,I have been recently diagnosed with IBS and am hoping to find alternative ways of managing the condition. If anyone from the Bay Area has recommendation (new to SF as well!), please let me know.Thanks!


----------



## 21973

hi thereim from san francisco as well. im a 24 year old student at sf state. please let me know if youre interested in speaking. thanks. you can email me at dvalle###sfsu.edu


----------



## 16269

Hello, I am a freshman at USF and would love to support others with IBS. Feel free to private message me.


----------



## 22170

> quote:Originally posted by Ethelll:Hi,I have been recently diagnosed with IBS and am hoping to find alternative ways of managing the condition. If anyone from the Bay Area has recommendation (new to SF as well!), please let me know.Thanks!


----------



## 22170

I am new to the website. I am a long time sufferer of IBS and am currently undergoing some treatments. For one, I am on the SCD Diet and it has helped me greatly. I did the Hydrogen Breath Test and found that I tested postitive to that so have been on the antibiotic Xefaxin. I would like to correspond to others that have this problem.Carolyn in San Francisco


----------



## TH3255

anyone near the Santa Cruz/monterey region?


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome ethell and to you too crs


----------



## 21973

well , ive been looking on line to see if there are support groups in san francisco bay area, and so far NONE. that surprises me because san francisco is a huge city and i just dont konw why ibns or any gi disorders, etc, arent being noticed. plesase let me konw if you hear of any group meetins , support services, etc. thanks


----------



## 17541

I haven't heard of any support groups here, either, and that does seem surprising in this big Bay Area. I've never talked to anyone in person who also has IBS (that I knew of), and I bet it would provide even more support than this terrific website does.


----------



## 14869

Dear IBS Sufferers,My name is Ishmael Aylwin McIntosh, and I am an Alternative Health Practitioner who is wanting to assist those suffering from IBS. In my general practice I promise people profound relaxation, and offer soft tissue and emoitional release. In order to serve those with IBS more fully I would like to interview some of you who have to deal with painful bowels, and/or irregular bowel movements whether you are C, D, or A. This would be a short interview of about twenty minutes. I desire to interview 10 to 20 people with IBS, and I am willing to give interviewees a session for the low price of $10.I am a Certified Massage Practitioner and Reiki Master, and trained in serveral other modalities as well. My inspiration to assist those with IBS comes from getting great results working with a client who had IBS, although I did not know it at the time. I'd love to hear from you if you are interested in helping me to learn more about IBS. Please give me a call at 510 277 0432. Please call me even if you are simply curious to find out more about how I may be able to help you. In Gratitude with Blessings!,Ishmael Aylwin


----------



## 13561

are there any support groups in sf??? please contact me asap. thanks


----------



## hasenfuss

I live in Albany (near Berkeley) and I also didn't find any support groups in the Bay Area. I don't know anybody with IBS but when I tell people that I have IBS everybody seems to know somebody who has it. It's really strange ! I have IBS since 3 years and I don't find a lot of people understand what I am going through. Feel free to contact me !


----------



## 17438

San Francisco/Bay Are meetingsThere are a lot of people in the area who are looking for a support group. One of you should start one. It's very easy. Find a public library with a community room and schedule a time each month to use it. Spread the word about the time and place and before you know it, you've got a group running. I run one in Sacramento. If any of you are ever in the area, you're invited to join us. When you get the location scheduled, post it here, on yahoo groups, on ...com, craigslist, in the Pennysaver, etc. Good luck!


----------

